# Mint spider?



## CRX (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey all. I remember reading somewhere a couple years ago about a crab spider species called a mint spider or something. Apparently they live only on mint plants. I also remember seeing one. It blended in perfectly with the mint, and was about 1/3''.

But googling turns up nothing. Does anyone else here know the spider I'm talking about?


----------



## Green Mantis (Jun 13, 2010)

Are you talking about some kind of ORB spider????


----------



## Crysta (Jun 13, 2010)

this is all i got some spider on a plant lol http://www.honeycreekwoodlands.com/Portals/0/Gallery/Album/5/Spider on native mint web.jpg


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 13, 2010)

Lynx spider?

that or the cucomber spider maybe it ives its entire life in a micro orb web it builds on the face of a leaf..


----------



## CRX (Jun 17, 2010)

Nope, it was not an orb spider, lynx spider, or a cucumber spider. It was CLEARLY a crab spider, it's body looked just like the crab spiders you see on flowers, except it it blended in perfectly with the mint plant.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 17, 2010)

Awe well wicked, Good guesses all around do you have a picture of it? or a more specific id?


----------



## CRX (Jun 18, 2010)

If I had that stuff I wouldn't be asking for it on here, now would I?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 18, 2010)

okay so to recap you are positive it is a "green crab spider" that you believe lives exclusivly on a mint plant? 

I thought by you deciding it was a crab spider, the ID had been found.


----------



## CRX (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep, I'm positive that it is/was a green crab spider that lives exclusively on mint plants. And no, I was sure it was a crab spider from the very beginning. I just didn't know what species.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 18, 2010)

Im stumped I spent the day googling and found no spider with a exclusive one plant relationship, Im sorry.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 18, 2010)

mint imported from vietnam? http://www.richard-seaman.com/Wallpaper/Nature/Spiders/Misc/GreenAndOrangeVietnamSpider1oClock_2.jpg

http://www.richard-seaman.com/Wallpaper/Nature/Spiders/Misc/NzGreenSpider.jpg


----------



## CRX (Jun 19, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> mint imported from vietnam? http://www.richard-seaman.com/Wallpaper/Nature/Spiders/Misc/GreenAndOrangeVietnamSpider1oClock_2.jpg
> 
> http://www.richard-seaman.com/Wallpaper/Nature/Spiders/Misc/NzGreenSpider.jpg


It was neither of those. The first one is a huntsman, and the second one is an orb weaver of some sort. What I saw looked almost exactly like this:







Except it was the same color as the mint plant, and it even mimicked the plant's texture. I would think it was just a normal crab spider, but I remember reading about it an Audubon spider guide or something at my library, and it was listed as it's own species. I think I'll go to the library today and look for that book.


----------



## marclar (Jun 19, 2010)

That green huntsman looks like it would give a sore bite with those fangs, well in the picture it does.
What size would it acutally be ?


----------

